# Logitech MK320 usb receiver driver not found



## harireghu28 (Nov 4, 2012)

OS : Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

My laptop ( Lenovo Ideapad Y560p ) is not installing the device driver for the usb receiver for the Logitech MK320 Wireless Keyboard Mouse Combo. The error in Device Manager is "The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)". This was working some time back but I hadn't used it for some time and was trying again now.

The same is detected in another laptop and I can use the keyboard / mouse.
Hence it is not a hardware problem.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Uninstall the device in Device Manager and reboot. The device should be recognized during boot and then useable. The basic driver installation for USB devices is a function of the OS.


----------

